# Anke Engelke - Oops - Slip oder kein Slip? x10



## Tokko (28 Juni 2008)

​
Thx to tommy4343


----------



## krawutz (29 Juni 2008)

Wenn man's nicht sicher entscheiden kann, ist es eigentlich egal.


----------



## abused (1 Juli 2008)

bin mir da auch net sicher aba auf jeden fall schicke bilder =)


----------



## thoru79 (1 Juli 2008)

schwer zu sagen tippe auf Slip


----------



## Sizi (1 Juli 2008)

ja das is ein slip


----------



## evian (1 Juli 2008)

ich denk mir mal das sie wohl kaum ihren rock im tv hochziehen würde, wenn sie keinen slip tragen würde


----------



## conner78 (3 Juli 2008)

slip auf jeden fall


----------



## gigi14x (8 Juli 2008)

sicher ein slip


----------



## MSV Zebra (9 Juli 2008)

*Auf jeden Fall viel Rosa*


----------



## skyhopper (9 Juli 2008)

Bin auch der Meinung, da ist, leider, ein Slip!


----------



## noobspecialist (10 Juli 2008)

ja, glaubs auch.. schade eigentlich...^^


----------



## micha03r (11 Juli 2008)

werd Sie demnächst mal fragen............


----------



## Sunnydragon (13 Juli 2008)

Hübsch hübsch ) Glaube auch, dass da was drunter ist


----------



## buffyonline (13 Juli 2008)

ehrlich ich hoffe es ist ein slip, weil sonst, urgh!


----------



## Gubbl (13 Juli 2008)

:drip:


----------



## bibobird (15 Juli 2008)

ich denke auch das es ein slip is


----------



## Andi62 (17 Juli 2008)

Kann man nicht erkennen zu unscharf aber denke mit Slip


----------



## strohwitwer30 (18 Juli 2008)

slip....aber letztlich auch egal


----------



## mknight75 (20 Juli 2008)

danke


----------



## floyd (20 Juli 2008)

Sie macht zwar jeden Schei..... mit aber ich glaube soweit würde Sie nicht gehen, in einer öffentlichen Sendung ohne Slip aufzutreten


----------



## vaannl (23 Juli 2008)

Tokko schrieb:


> ​
> Thx to tommy4343



sicher ein slip das seht man doch


----------



## attax (24 Juli 2008)

slip


----------



## Imodium (24 Juli 2008)

Ich denke auch das sich da ein Slip verbirgt. Dennoch schade.


----------



## Shamway (24 Juli 2008)

Na das wird wohl Ankes Geheimnis bleiben!


----------



## EG-Latino-Heat (25 Juli 2008)

slip...mit strumpfhose


----------



## thomas1970 (25 Juli 2008)

sind zu unscharf,aber ich glaube auch das da ein slip ist! thx für die pics


----------



## shaft07 (25 Juli 2008)

ich hoffe zumindest, dass da kein slip ist


----------



## torti0069 (25 Juli 2008)

die hat auf jeden Fall einen Slip an


----------



## Rabbit (27 Juli 2008)

denke auch weil sonst wär das schon bärig


----------



## McKilkenny (27 Juli 2008)

denke mal das es ein slip ist. aber man kann nichts erkennen.


----------



## Kral01 (31 Juli 2008)

auf alle fälle ein slip!!!


----------



## Das_Nix (16 Sep. 2008)

ich sag jetzt einfach mal rotzefrech keinen


----------



## armin (16 Sep. 2008)

egal, toll, Danke


----------



## tschery1 (16 Sep. 2008)

schwarzer slip, anke trägt gerne schwarze slips!!!


----------



## celebpromi (16 Sep. 2008)

Die Sau trägt keinen Slip


----------



## emohunt (16 Sep. 2008)

Tokko schrieb:


> ​
> Thx to tommy4343



natürlixch trägt sie was drunter oder hat sie so eine starke intimbehaarung?


----------



## tier (19 Sep. 2008)

Auf jeden Fall n Slip, für alles andre wär sie auch zu verklemmt.


----------



## hagenuk (19 Sep. 2008)

Tolle Bilder.. Danke. 
Aber die hat ganz bestimmt etwas an...


----------



## Robison (19 Sep. 2008)

Bin auch der Meinung, sie hat einen Slip an


----------



## messerjockel (19 Sep. 2008)

da is hundertpro n slip


----------



## Apfelkuchen (7 Okt. 2008)

zu undeutlich, kann mann nicht sagen


----------



## shaft07 (7 Okt. 2008)

ich hoffe doch nicht!!! bei so einem buschen vergeht es ja einem...


----------



## fame (28 Okt. 2008)

thx


----------



## elcid1 (29 Okt. 2008)

ja sowas......

Danke


----------



## tobacco (18 Nov. 2008)

Ist doch egal sieht doch klasse aus


----------



## gonzo26 (23 Nov. 2008)

bestimmt ein slip


----------



## muchek (23 Nov. 2008)

würde sagen slip


----------



## Hilmi (23 Nov. 2008)

das Interessante ist doch das unwissende.


----------



## fcfan87 (23 Nov. 2008)

auf jeden fall ist da einer!


----------



## cam1003000 (1 Dez. 2008)

Rabbit schrieb:


> denke auch weil sonst wär das schon bärig



Das selbe wollt ich grad auch sagen, und das trau ich ihr nun doch nicht zu...mit so nem Bären...tz,tz,tz...wer macht denn sowas...

Trotzdem: DANKE FÜR ANKE:thumbup:


----------



## klimm (24 Juni 2009)

Ich kannte die Bilder noch garnicht. Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## tommie3 (24 Juni 2009)

Klar Slip!lol5


----------



## Brandy (30 Juni 2009)

Natürlich mit Slip, was denkt ihr von Anke!?


----------



## igla (30 Juni 2009)

danke


----------



## shaft07 (1 Juli 2009)

sehr sehr schade - aber die fantasie lebt!!! lol5


----------



## fisch (6 Juli 2009)

Da werden wir wohl Anke fragen müssen.
lol6


----------



## sauer (14 Juli 2009)

Ich tippe auf slip. Aber trotzdem gelungenes Bild.


----------



## gunther (19 Juli 2009)

ich denke schon . ein bisschen schlechte qualität . trotzdem danke:thumbup:


----------



## vatan55 (19 Juli 2009)

nicht schlecht


----------



## justuskautz (19 Juli 2009)

wow, nicht schlecht! anke verliert einfach nicht an erotik, auch wenn sie schon langsam alt wird...


----------



## walter_manstein (26 Juli 2009)

sehr geil die anke, thx!


----------



## Hupengustav (26 Juli 2009)

slip


----------



## MadMurdock (26 Juli 2009)

slip


----------



## phelan_holle (29 Juli 2009)

Ich Tippe leider auf Slip


----------



## P-Log (29 Juli 2009)

Ich vermute das ist natur Pur


----------



## Luxpif (1 Aug. 2009)

leider ein slip


----------



## Hardy Flanders (3 Sep. 2009)

Vielen Dank aber ich denke schon das sie einen an hat


----------



## zockbock (3 Sep. 2009)

ich sage auch slip!


----------



## snixxl (6 Sep. 2009)

sehr nice.


----------



## Spacetom0815 (7 Sep. 2009)

sicher traegt sie was drunter. schade eigentlich


----------



## gschmari (19 Sep. 2009)

egal ob ja oder nein, hauptsache Anke


----------



## gioioso (22 Sep. 2009)

Schade, dass die Aufnahmen nicht sonderlich scharf sind, ein slip ist auf jedem Fall
zu sehen; nicht desto trotz schöne Sache !


----------



## Quottenfuzzi (4 Dez. 2009)

Ob die einen Slip trägt oder in Afrika ist Muttertag.


----------



## Finderlohn (5 Dez. 2009)

Sie hat einen Schwarzen Tanga an.


----------



## zero4o (18 Dez. 2009)

hmm ich würde auch sagen slip drunter^^

danke für die bilder!


----------



## heng0101 (18 Dez. 2009)

man kann ja eh nichts erkennen


----------



## slyfox (18 Dez. 2009)

Danke, klasse Bilder...


----------



## Bieber0815 (18 Dez. 2009)

Denke schon


----------



## namor66 (21 Dez. 2009)

Vielen Dank für den schönen Beitrag!


----------



## mauerblume4711 (21 Dez. 2009)

Ist ein Slip


----------



## skyhai (21 Dez. 2009)

stimme buffyonline zu: is' besser wenn's ein slip ist


----------



## neman64 (9 Jan. 2010)

Ich sage sie hat einen schwarzen Slip


----------



## mark lutz (11 Jan. 2010)

denke auch das sie was an hat


----------



## Reingucker (11 Jan. 2010)

so nen Bär wird sie ja wohl nicht haben, also Slip


----------



## fleeschmutz (1 Feb. 2010)

ups.........


----------



## Punisher (1 Feb. 2010)

Die Phantasie wird angeregt


----------



## fantastisch09 (6 Feb. 2010)

ich glaube sie hat ein höschen an


----------



## SummerC (6 Feb. 2010)

1 Milliarden Chinesen ist das egal


----------



## dieter76 (6 Feb. 2010)

Sehr fein, aber mit Slip!


----------



## bimimanaax (7 Feb. 2010)

danke für die schönen bilder


----------



## slipslide2000 (19 Feb. 2010)

Bin heute auf diesen Oldie gestoßen.
Also wenn sie da keinen Slip trägt, hatte sie damals nen mächtigen Bart.


----------



## NAFFTIE (6 März 2010)

ja dunkler slip  schöne bilder danke


----------



## sixkiller666 (6 März 2010)

schwarzer slip, danke für die bilder


----------



## mikkka007 (7 März 2010)

man sollte sie mal fragen.. falls sie sich erinnert... 
damit endlich ruhe einkehrt...

ps. besser ankie ohne slip als bartträger ohne hirn.... nichts persönliches...


----------



## jeepers (27 März 2010)

slip auf jeden fall


----------



## bummerle (30 März 2010)

was genaues weiss man nicht?????????????????


----------



## glimm (1 Apr. 2010)

Schöne Bilder, danke dir.


----------



## flr21 (3 Mai 2010)

eindeutig ein slip


----------



## brieden (20 Juni 2010)

denke das es sich um nen slip handelt

aber nette bilder 
danke


----------



## grassingerhof (20 Juni 2010)

Bewundernswerte Anke!


----------



## king1299 (4 Aug. 2010)

auf jeden fall ein slip an


----------



## 66cash (5 Aug. 2010)

:wow:


----------



## zauber484 (7 Aug. 2010)

tolle bilder danke


----------



## Bruce (29 Nov. 2010)

Ich denke kein Slip. Warum soll die anders sein als andere


----------



## gunpower1 (22 Dez. 2010)

slip....janz sicher


----------



## Marci (24 Dez. 2010)

Also Slippless kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Hat sie das denn nötig?


----------



## Fass (24 Dez. 2010)

abused schrieb:


> bin mir da auch net sicher aba auf jeden fall schicke bilder =)



slip aber sehr klein


----------



## cruiseralex (24 Dez. 2010)

Find ich toll, danke!


----------



## n3ls0n (24 Dez. 2010)

Slip.


----------



## lavezzi (24 Dez. 2010)

krawutz schrieb:


> Wenn man's nicht sicher entscheiden kann, ist es eigentlich egal.



ddd


----------



## mc-schmalle01 (29 Dez. 2010)

huii


----------



## oopspower (6 Jan. 2011)

schaut gut aus danke


----------



## flr21 (7 Jan. 2011)

sehr schön. vielen Dank


----------



## eike1502 (8 Jan. 2011)

slip...


----------



## klappstuhl (8 Jan. 2011)

Ich denke mit slip  danke für die Bilder!


----------



## rollg66 (23 Jan. 2011)

mit Slip


----------



## hirnknall (24 Jan. 2011)

Also, ich kann bei dem Pixelsalat überhaupt nix erkennen :angry:


----------



## lisa_nbg (27 Jan. 2011)

Ich glaub sie hat eine an.


----------



## madmax1970 (1 Feb. 2011)

Keuschheitsgürtel - einfach mal so als Begriff in die Runde geworfen -vielleicht kommen ja noch andere Vorschläge


----------



## nellilumpus (8 Feb. 2011)

Es ist slip!


----------



## sbauch (9 Feb. 2011)

cool


----------



## dasbaerchen (9 Feb. 2011)

was für eine süße!
schöne bilder
glg
w.:thumbup:


----------



## dumbas (9 Feb. 2011)

ich denke auch mit...! THX


----------



## cosmo kramer (10 Feb. 2011)

total un- scharf !


----------



## flexx (15 März 2011)

gott segne HD


----------



## Ano NYmerl (16 März 2011)

slip


----------



## Mic999 (19 März 2011)

ich würde auch sagen, dass sie leider einen Slip trägt


----------



## groglin (8 Apr. 2011)

schwer zu sagen bei der quali könnte das auch ein schwanz sein


----------



## CheMix (8 Mai 2011)

flexx schrieb:


> gott segne HD



joa..man sollte so einiges in HD nachdrehen..bei der frage..ob bär oder slip tendiere ich zu bärenslip..


----------



## inthelawofmurphy (13 Mai 2011)

nett


----------



## walcott (23 Mai 2011)

...hmmm...


----------



## Yarrid (24 Mai 2011)

sicher ein slip, wäre sonst ziemlich 'beharrt' aussehen. Uhaa :WOW:


----------



## lecho82 (1 Juli 2011)

slip


----------



## Jone (2 Juli 2012)

:drip:


----------



## pilsette (12 Okt. 2012)

Danke Anke.... sehr schön


----------



## DomeNumma12 (12 Okt. 2012)

Sehr schön! Danke


----------



## Ayran (26 Okt. 2012)

schwer zu sagen..ggg


----------



## beimi (26 Okt. 2012)

slip - danke für die geilen bilder !!


----------



## DjKaiuss (27 Okt. 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Snooby Snoop (28 Okt. 2012)

aber sicher ist da einer... aber so ganau wollte ich eigentlich gar nicht hinschauen.....


----------



## marsu57 (28 Okt. 2012)

selbst wenn ich auch nur den Bruchteil einer sek davon ausgehen würde, dass Anke ohne Slip auf die Bühne geht, sind diese Bilder von der Auflösung her nicht geeignet um der Sache auf den Grund zu gehen


----------



## duplo74 (28 Okt. 2012)

welche sendung war das?


----------



## aw2006 (29 Okt. 2012)

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## dascho83 (29 Okt. 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Bilder


----------



## Soer (29 Okt. 2012)

hunderpro slip.


----------



## hanslurch (30 Okt. 2012)

danke!:thx::thx:


----------



## black-mamba (31 Okt. 2012)

ist ja wurscht


----------



## link12345 (31 Okt. 2012)

Ganz klar mit Slip!


----------



## shark (10 Nov. 2012)

Bin der elen Meinung


----------



## japavar (10 Nov. 2012)

was auch immer .. hab es im vid gesehen ... und genossen!


----------



## Spackolein (10 Nov. 2012)

Nuja, wer da was erkennen mag... Ich erkenne da nichts.


----------



## CDMaverik (10 Nov. 2012)

absolut genial


----------



## shevi (14 Nov. 2012)

Gut gemacht, aber mit Slip.


----------



## Balian (17 März 2013)

nicht schlecht


----------



## ossy (17 März 2013)

denke auch das ist einer


----------



## tempuss (17 März 2013)

Ist bestimmt ein Slip. So sieht sie doch bestimmt unterum nicht aus. ;-)


----------



## Reingucker (18 März 2013)

slip oder Mega-Bär


----------



## raw420 (18 März 2013)

super... toll


----------



## Kai123 (23 März 2013)

danke Anke


----------



## hasil (25 Juni 2013)

Ich habe es entsprechend bearbeitet. KEIN SLIP!


----------



## stürmerstar (27 Juni 2013)

danke! aber schade, daß eig. nix zu sehen ist ...


----------



## proll (27 Juni 2013)

slip vorhanden


----------



## Sensational (25 Aug. 2013)

Denke slip :/


----------



## Dragonforce (1 Sep. 2013)

Sieht aus wie Slip...


----------



## torbs (8 Okt. 2013)

Garantiert mit


----------



## geilersteffen (8 Okt. 2013)

Natürich mit. Kann mir bei ihr nichts anderes vorstellen


----------



## CBB (8 Okt. 2013)

ladykracher


----------



## Gaessje (16 Nov. 2013)

Sehr schöne Bilder...Danke


----------



## spiffy05 (16 Nov. 2013)

Danke für die Pics aber Anke ohne??? 
NEEEE!!!


----------



## ilovelegs (30 Nov. 2013)

Auf jeden nen slip


----------



## mr.pink1980 (10 Juni 2015)

kann man nicht erkennen


----------

